# Got a question about using logo on wood to sell or put on website?



## Dana (Jan 29, 2008)

If you were to make a piece with a logo on it and changed the logo a bit what would be done about it? If you have to get permission from the company,...how do you go about doing that? Any other info that may be helpful is much appreciated 

Thanx


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Need to contact the company. Parody is one thing but to use something copywritten or trademarked would be a violation of their rights. What would be done? depends on the company. Some might issue a cease and desist - if you are profiting from something represented as theirs. Other companies might sue - giants like microsoft have done well by squashing little companies that might become competition. Selling something one off might be beneath notice, but best to do your own thing.


----------



## Dana (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanx scott I appreciate it


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

Many companies are very protective of the names, logos and trademarks. Even if it is not identical but may cause confusion you can be sued. I worked for a place called Crestmark that was sued by a company called Creststar because the names were too similar. You're always better doing your own thing rather than trying to be like someone else.


----------



## Dana (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks for the info russell. I agree I had a friend that wanted me to do a job that included a logo. But I will just tell him no. Thanx again


----------



## jeffthewoodwacker (Dec 26, 2007)

Copyright infringement laws prevent you from selling anything with a trademark logo without permission from the trademark owner. Even a slight change that you consider a "knockoff" could result in an expensive lawsuit or cease and desist order. Something as small as using the Nike symbol and claiming that you intended it to be a check mark can land you in legal land.


----------



## Dana (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanx jeff I appreciate the advice. Guess I will be very careful on what I do


----------



## christopheralan (Mar 19, 2008)

It depends on what you do with the logo. I have had people request that I do a motorcyle company name, for example. I can't do it, and I lose the commission, because it would be me profiting on something that is not mine. Some people might tell you that because you might be a "small-timer" that you shouldn't worry. Not true. It is very easy to sue a "small-timer" who can't afford a big legal defense. That would send the message to other "small-timers" and the larger companies who do have the lawyers, that they can't be messed with.

Hope that helps.


----------

